

Ask HN: Resources for backend architecture? - ghettoeinstein

I often see companies using what appears to be many different technologies for tasks on backends to do their business and processing for users. Are there any good guides for implementing such architectures or info for making sturdy stacks
======
arkitaip
Very broad question but you might find lots of practical advice and studies at
<http://highscalability.com/> .

